# Neuer Benutzer im falschen Web!



## anonymous (7. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das wenn ein neuer Benutzer (web1_p1) für ein Web
(z.B. web1) angelegt wird, dieser auch in web2 als web1_p1 erscheint,
und E-Mails diesem Benutzer nicht zugestellt werden können!
Die Einträge in "/etc/postfix/virtusertable" werden auch falsch geschrieben,
(z.B. web1_p1@<host.tld=web2>).
Die Datenbanken sind in Ordnung und melden keine Fehler!
Ich habe selbst als admin nicht die Berechtigung den Benuzer web1_p1 aus
dem web2 zu löschen!
Kennt jemand dieses Problem und kann mir eventuell weiterhelfen?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Ich denke dass Problem ist, dass dort ein falscher Eintrag in der Tabelle isp_dep drin steht. Die Tabelle ist die Kreuztabelle zwischen den Usersn und Webs. So ein falscher Eintrag ist aber nicht so leicht zu finden. Am einfachsten wäre es evrmutlich, wenn Du die Webs löscht. Wenn das nicht geht, müsstest Du die Einträge stück für stück durchgehen, und sehen welcher falsch ist.

Die spalte parent_* bezieht sich in dem Fall auf isp_isp_web und child_* auf isp_isp_user


----------

